# pregnant zebra danio



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

hello i have a pregnant zebra danio..i have moved her and hubby to their own tank..was this a good decision..and how long will it take her to have the babies..:fish:


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Zebra danios lay eggs, they don't have live babies. Also the females just usually have a big belly.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

oh okay ..thank you..
here's a pic
cant get pic to post


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

is she wide when she's facing you? If ot, it's just her maturing. Platies, mollies, guppies and swordtails give live birth, all others lay eggs. All 4 look rather similar, lol


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

shes fat all around


----------

